# Aires in France



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone used the Le Portel aires nr Boulougne?

I thought if Cap Blanc Nez is now a problem of maybe using the above aires, on Sat 10th or if there is another suitable on.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Cap Blanc Nez is still available at the moment. I was there on 05/09/05 and read the notice (see post under Cap Blanc Nez).Best use it while it is still available


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks fjmike,

Will make for there first and hope we can stay the night.


----------



## 90188 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I've visited Le Portel aire a couple of times but never liked the look of the place and haven't stayed there, just dumped waste. Water is only available at certain times during the day. I think electricity is also available but only to a limited number.

It is also possible to park on the quayside at the yacht basin in Calais - on the left before going over the swing bridge to the beach.

HTH

David


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks David for the info about Le Portel aire.........didn't know about the Quayside parking at the yacht basin before swing bridge as I usually come from a different direction. So thanks again.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We stayed overnight at Le Portel a few years ago and as bc544 says it looks a bit grim and is located just outside a small sports pavillion in a built up area, however, if you drive a few hundred yards past it you come to a car park where you can stay the night. It has Pleasant views of the sea below and you can use the aires facilities for free on the way out if required.

pete.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Peejay,

Another useful bit of info


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I haven't stayed at Le Portel but the parking right on Boulogne harbour is brilliant and handy for the local shops.









There is also an aire at the Boulogne Auchan. You just need to appreciate it is the Auchan fuel station, a little way away from the hypermarket itself. Sometimes convenient, just not a pretty view.
http://tinyurl.com/74qps

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the photo Dave, thats great. At least we have some options now


----------

